# Killer cray!!



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been keeping a marbled crayfish in a 29 gallon with 15 tetras neon Phantom glow light all where living great for 6 months last night i came home from work looked in my tank and only 3 tetras could be seen I was shocked they appeared to just vanish no corpse no nothing than out of no where the marbled crayfish jumped onto the rock and straight up ninja chopped the Glowlight in half when I woke up he was all that remained dammmmmm

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's what crayfish do eat small fish


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Jackson said:


> That's what crayfish do eat small fish


Lol yes I know but it's a heavily fed marbled crayfish lol and for 6 months never touched them

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Blitzcraze said:


> Lol yes I know but it's a heavily fed marbled crayfish lol and for 6 months never touched them


Well, you know what they say about those glowlight tetras... "betcha can't eat just one."

k.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

if this is the self cloning one I would bet its gearing up to lay eggs...just my theory! Feeding up on those tetras...yummy!


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> if this is the self cloning one I would bet its gearing up to lay eggs...just my theory! Feeding up on those tetras...yummy!


That would be good it is being g a little piggy lol my surprise is there is tons of fake plants rocks and hiding places the fact that he caught a d ate them all in 10 hr that cray has got some hunting skills

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Or the fish were just too stupid to realize what a claw is lol...

Oh look! Sharp and point! It looks inviting!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

A crayfish does, as a crayfish does, because it's a crayfish. lol.

They eat fish, shrimp, snails, and plants. My roomies crays would go along and just snip his plants at the roots, or sit on rocks with their claws out and grab fish. They're pricks and not made to be in a tank with anything, unless it's big fish that they won't try with, but then they may become the prey. lol.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

getochkn said:


> A crayfish does, as a crayfish does, because it's a crayfish. lol.
> 
> They eat fish, shrimp, snails, and plants. My roomies crays would go along and just snip his plants at the roots, or sit on rocks with their claws out and grab fish. They're pricks and not made to be in a tank with anything, unless it's big fish that they won't try with, but then they may become the prey. lol.


Lol yep I know but seriously eating like 15 fish in a few hr they where pretty big too I don't know how it could eat so much and catch them all and completely eat them all its messed there is zero trace of fish lol I have noticed since the cray ate the fish its been SUPER active guess he's happy lok ;-)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I've seen them eat another cray the same size and leave nothing but claws behind.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Jackson said:


> I've seen them eat another cray the same size and leave nothing but claws behind.


Dam how much can they eat in 8 hr there only so big lok

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my... It sounds like this cray may be a Fishymon master.... GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Blitzcraze said:


> Dam how much can they eat in 8 hr there only so big lok
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


If it's not full grown they are constantly eating.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Oh my... It sounds like this cray may be a Fishymon master.... GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL!


Hahaha that's jokes and yes the cray is fully grown its like 5-6 nches which if im not mistaken is huge for a marbled crayfish arnt they supposed to be 2-3 inches or somethin

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I had one of the evil little buggers eat a danio tail first and leave the head and pectoral fins for me to find later. After that the other danios stayed out of his way. Now that I have more colourful fish I won't ever keep another crayfish. Sadistic little escape artists (seriously, they will find a way out of the tank).

A species tank wouldn't be a bad idea for self cloning ones, could even keep them in a sump and use the young as feeders.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

My crayfish don't seem like skilled hunters. Tetras and guppies seem way too fast for the cray in my tank. They're opportunistic feeders that will eat anything they can get. 

Have you checked your tank to see if there's another cause of the fish deaths? I'm wondering if the fish died due to something else and the cray was just there to clean it up. Then found out they taste so good and started hunting (although your cray should have been quite full - probably getting ready for spawning as someone else mentioned)


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

SmokeSR said:


> My crayfish don't seem like skilled hunters. Tetras and guppies seem way too fast for the cray in my tank. They're opportunistic feeders that will eat anything they can get.
> 
> Have you checked your tank to see if there's another cause of the fish deaths? I'm wondering if the fish died due to something else and the cray was just there to clean it up. Then found out they taste so good and started hunting (although your cray should have been quite full - probably getting ready for spawning as someone else mentioned)


Yes that's what I thought one died he ate it than bam yummy fishes and wouldn't stop till he got them all who would have thought tetras are cat nip for crays lol

The fish where healthy fast and very colorful

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Mine started to reproduce at 2.5" and get ready for an explosion when they do, my first small female produced 88 babies.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Ron said:


> Mine started to reproduce at 2.5" and get ready for an explosion when they do, my first small female produced 88 babies.


Did they all survive? I've never had high survival rate for my marbled crays, but they're in a 20g long tank with many adults, snails and guppies. I'm getting a continuous stream but never seem to be overran.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

SmokeSR said:


> Did they all survive? I've never had high survival rate for my marbled crays, but they're in a 20g long tank with many adults, snails and guppies. I'm getting a continuous stream but never seem to be overran.


Dunno, I raised the separately for a week and then tossed them into my 40 gallon with the adults. Tough to see them as I have natural coloured gravel but when one of the adults walks by, I can see them jump out of the way.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Blitzcraze said:


> Hahaha that's jokes and yes the cray is fully grown its like 5-6 nches which if im not mistaken is huge for a marbled crayfish arnt they supposed to be 2-3 inches or somethin
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Maybe it's not a self cloning crayfish

You have any pics?


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Posted a pic looks like a marbled cray too me

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hard to tell but the black claws looks like a marbled claws


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe he left the fish alone at first because he hadn't figured out how to catch them ? Or perhaps wasn't large enough to make the jump ? Even really dumb critters eventually learn, or else become food for something smarter, bigger or faster.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

He is a killing machine now I don't know if I should keep feeling him fish I went out and got 14 feeder minnows one day later on three are alive and those are big fish almost as long as him 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Keep him on what he enjoys. Mine crays used too like sinking shrimp pellets. Incidentally, isn't that kind of cannabalistic lol


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea, cept, they are cannibals. Mine love to eat each other or whatever they can get a hold of. 

If yours are hunting that many fish in one day, I would definitely watch what I put in the tank. Perhaps keeping the feeders in a floating breeder trap and feeding 1-2 per day to prevent crazy overeating.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

SmokeSR said:


> Yea, cept, they are cannibals. Mine love to eat each other or whatever they can get a hold of.
> 
> If yours are hunting that many fish in one day, I would definitely watch what I put in the tank. Perhaps keeping the feeders in a floating breeder trap and feeding 1-2 per day to prevent crazy overeating.


Sounds good i would have thought he would stop eating if he's full

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

When you think about it, wild critters are often on the hunt almost all the time because food is not always easy to find and they'll eat as much as they can when they find something to eat. I'd guess this would be especially true for scavengers like crays and shrimp. Shrimp, near as I can see, are always picking at things looking for tidbits to eat. Fish have been known to eat more than they need for simple maintenance, and many mammals will gorge themselves if given the opportunity to do so.

In your tank, you are making it too easy for this one to gorge. Even if he is full, instinct probably pushes him to continue to eat while the eating is good. If he were mine, I'd cut back on what I make available to him, if only to reduce expenses ! I think it's likely good for him to get hungry, so don't make it so easy for him to stuff himself.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fishfur hit the nail on the head, they will eat as much as they can (without negative effect) because it is not known when the next meal will be. For that reason alone, I strictly follow the "as much as in 2 minutes" rule for my fish. 

Just don't overfeed, 1 sinking wafer or 1cm cube of shrimp should be fine for an "average" crayfish per day. If you are keeping something larger like the Australian blue crayfish, more food is necessary


Congrats to me......100th post!!!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats on the 100th. I never looked before to see how many I had. It's a lot ! Clearly, I have too much time on my hands .


----------

